# BIND AXFR not working



## AndyUKG (May 12, 2016)

Hi all,

  I have an with BIND, it seems a couple of weeks ago AXFR stopped working, possibly coinciding with an upgrade of BIND. I have just upgrade to the latest bind99-9.9.9 from 9.9.8 and also not working. I have a slave server and its timing out when connecting to the master, they are separated by a firewall but DNS queries are working to the master. For ease of testing I'm also running dig:


```
dig @primary test.co.uk AXFR
```

which just gives a timeout error.

When checking traffic via tcpdump I can see the AXFR query arrive from the slave on the master, then the master replies with:


```
15:37:09.248310 IP 172.31.253.69.domain > secondary.0: Flags [S.], seq 1463105386, ack 4065345558, win 65535, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 6,sackOK,TS val 832062008 ecr 1740278751], length 0
15:37:12.239780 IP 172.31.253.69.domain > secondary.0: Flags [S.], seq 1463105386, ack 4065345558, win 65535, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 6,sackOK,TS val 832062008 ecr 1740278751], length 0
15:37:12.252948 IP seconadry.0 > 172.31.253.69.domain: Flags [S.], seq 4036239864, win 65535, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 6,sackOK,TS val 1740281756 ecr 0], length 0
15:37:12.252984 IP 172.31.253.69.domain > secondary.0: Flags [S.], seq 1463105386, ack 4065345558, win 65535, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 6,sackOK,TS val 832062008 ecr 1740281756], length 0
```

So that looks pretty weird to me, what with
secondary.0? Its connecting on TCP port 0?? Don't think I've seen/noticed that before. Anyway the packets sent from the primary to secondary.0 do not arrive on the secondary.

I'm going to keep investigating this, but if anyone has any ideas they'd be appreciated!

thanks, Andy.


----------



## AndyUKG (May 12, 2016)

may well be a firewall issue, will confirm if that is the case...


----------

